# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Zum Surfen nach Fuerteventura

## HansDampf

Suche jemanden oder eine Gruppe, die nchste Saison (bin zeitlich flexibel, da Retner) auf Fuerteventura surfen wird, an die ich mich anschlieen kann.
Zu meiner Person. 60, mnnlich und aus Wien in sterreich. Mchte dort schon vorab jemanden haben um Anschluss zu finden.
Freundliche Gre, Gerhard

----------


## Seppsurft

Hallo Gerhard,

schreibe mir einfach! Wir sind das ganze Jahr auf Fuerteventura. Da wird sich bestimmt was machen lassen. Wir sind ursprnglich auch aus Wien (Meidling) und leben seit einigen Jahren hier. Wir knnen dir sicher auf die eine oder andere Art weiterhelfen.

LG Sepp

----------

